# Best dog breed for horse people?



## MisssMarie

I have rotties and german Shepherd and pitties. But you have to raise them and introduce them right. My barn has dalmatians and English fox hounds with the horses
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cowgirls Boots

We have a German shepherd/Dutch shepherd mix (who is scared of her own shadow let alone horses) a Bluetick coonhound who could careless about the horses and an Akita/pitbull who inwouldnt let around the horses anyway because he's a nut
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## .Delete.

I need a trail dog


----------



## Foxhunter

.Delete. said:


> Iv already posted this on the dog forum, but i want to know what you guys have at home too. Im looking to buy a dog in May, i will be doing alot of trail riding and traveling. What types of dogs do you guys have around your horses?


Border Collies are dogs that need a lot of exercise and mental stimulation and are ideal for trail riding.

As for mr, there are 13 dogs around here and all barring the ancients are capable of accompanying the horses. This ranges from terriers to a GSD, Border Collie and Labradors.


----------



## Cowgirls Boots

I'd go for a coonhound
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CLaPorte432

Well, it depends a lot on your style of living. Are you an active household where the dog is going to get lots of exercise and have room to run? Or are you more of a household that doesn't get out too much, maybe a once a week trail ride for a mile and then lots of downtime.

The energy level on certain breeds is what you need to look at. I have 3 labs, they love going outside and running around. They are working dogs and need that type of exercise. Once they are inside, they are lazy and sleep pretty much all day long. 2 of my labs are also scared of my horses, they were exposed to them as puppies but it didn't do them any good. 

Border Collies and Aussies tend to be a bolder breed dog for livestock and large animals. They might be a good choice but you have to know how to handle their breeds. They are super high energy level, but they are super obedient (when trained corrected) highly intelligent and love to run and work, so they'd make great trail companions. But they have a high instinct to chase, so you have to know how to handle them.

Check out your local shelter and see if they have a mixed breed dog that would fit your needs. A lot of them are diamonds in the rough and turn out to be just as good or better then a lot of purebreds.


----------



## PaintCowgirl

mastiffs are NOT good trail dogs. i offer mine to go, they get about ten feet into it, realize that we are going further and lay down wait for me to return. haha.
my great pyreneese goes along, and is very protective of me, so i feel somewhat safe. my jack russels have also trail ridden quite a bit.


----------



## westerncowgurl

i want to subscride to this thread, i want a dog to go for trail rides someday


----------



## smrobs

Like CLaPorte said, it greatly depends on your lifestyle _off_ the trail. Pretty much any dog can go on trail rides that consist of a few miles maybe once or twice a week, given that they are in moderately good shape. If you need a dog that would be willing to be content being lazy around the house for the remainder of the time, I would not suggest a working breed like shepherds or collies. They tend to be very high energy and if they are under stimulated, they tend to get destructive.

I have Border Collies and it is not an uncommon thing for them to be worked for approx. 20-30 miles every 3-4 days in the summer time. They thrive on that lifestyle because that is what they are bred for. Occasionally, you will find one that is content to be a couch potato, but they are fairly uncommon.

Whichever breed you get, the most important thing you can do for them is to ensure that you have a solid call-back. That way, you can call them back to you even if their prey drive is peaked by a rabbit or, worse, a porcupine.


----------



## kait18

.Delete. said:


> I need a trail dog


all dogs can be trail dogs it just depends on how they are raised and trained  

my great dane pit is an awesome trail dog. and since he is older and can hardly get around like he used to so i am in the processing of adopting a border collier/brittany spaniel mix...

it really just depends on how much work you will be doing.. if you ride alot and have a busy outdoor life look for border collies/sheperds etcs

if you want a more laid back dog with a moderate energy level...go with labs/goldens/ danes/ etc

i wouldn't do a small breed but jack russels when trained right are good at keeping up but get distracted easily... i wouldnt do terrors personally they get distracted as well

medium size dogs are generally good but a large dog would also work but generally are on the lazier side... 

good luck in choosing


----------



## mishap

I have a boxer that is awesome on the trails.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kevinshorses

If you have room for them to run I have to recommend a border collie. They are super smart and easily trained. They have a lot of energy but if trained properly they can control it and be a lot of fun.


----------



## .Delete.

I had an australian shepherd, he was excellent on the trail. But, off the trail his energy level was way too much to handle. So much to where we had to give him away, my parents couldnt handle him while i was gone.

Off the trail i will be traveling around alot, and intend on taking the dog with me. I need something that is calm enough to live in an apartment during school. During the summer i live on a small hay farm where there is more then enough room to play.


----------



## .Delete.

kevinshorses said:


> If you have room for them to run I have to recommend a border collie. They are super smart and easily trained. They have a lot of energy but if trained properly they can control it and be a lot of fun.


I have been looking at smooth coat collies. When i had my aussie all that hair drove me nuts! He was constantly covered in dirt an needing a bath. You could always tell where he had been in the house or truck, he left a trail of filth where ever he went. :lol:


----------



## Pyrros

Another vote for border collie here. My border collie mix does EXCELLENT. She'll herd the horses to me when asked but leave them alone when riding, she easily goes on 16+ mile trail rides with out a problem along side the horse and keeps up just fine. She also frequently flushes out things like deer, which was great for desensitizing my mare when I first started riding her. (now she doesn't bat an eye at deer and such jumping out in front of us.) She also keeps neighbor aggressive dogs away from my horse, which is a big help.


Aussies are great too, I have one of those as well. However my Australian Shepherd usually tends to stay toward home, I've had others that worked out great as trail riding companions too.

Another one to consider would be a Rhodesian Ridgeback, rhodies are MADE to go on up to 30mile runs in a day and easily tolerate the heat too. They are excellent work out buddies and trail riding buddies, and LOVE to run. 

Of course, with any of these dogs they probably wouldn't do well in say, an apartment. They need and enjoy exercise and having things to do. (especially in the case of borders and aussies) if they get bored, they get destructive and hyper. So the final thing I guess would come down to what you'll be doing with the dog when not trail riding/what sort of setting he'll be living in, be it in a kennel or in a yard or whatever.


----------



## Gallop On

.Delete. said:


> I have been looking at smooth coat collies. When i had my aussie all that hair drove me nuts! He was constantly covered in dirt an needing a bath. You could always tell where he had been in the house or truck, he left a trail of filth where ever he went. :lol:


Actually, we have... 3 Australian Shepards, and a load of other dogs shock And I found the Aussies to be thee best cow dog, horse dog, trail dog, travel dog, apartment dog, home dog, and whatever dog! You might have got a hyper one, cause actually, none of our are _too_ bad... hehe. A Aussie or a beagle. Or, A Blue Heeler! We have a beagle, and a Blue Heeler, and I have never, in my life, seen a dog love horses so much as our Heeler loves our horses! Plus, he isnt hyper, and he is great in the house!


----------



## .Delete.

Pyrros said:


> Another one to consider would be a Rhodesian Ridgeback, rhodies are MADE to go on up to 30mile runs in a day and easily tolerate the heat too. They are excellent work out buddies and trail riding buddies, and LOVE to run.
> .


*I want a Ridgeback so so bad* they are my dream dog, they would really be ideal for me. But, i cannot afford 1,000-2,000 for a dog.


----------



## .Delete.

Gallop On said:


> I have never, in my life, seen a dog love horses so much as our Heeler loves our horses! Plus, he isnt hyper, and he is great in the house!


Iv been looking into heelers, everything iv been reading says they are extremely hyper and need many hours of exercise


----------



## Gallop On

.Delete. said:


> Iv been looking into heelers, everything iv been reading says they are extremely hyper and need many hours of exercise


Ahh.. well, Blue (Original name, huh?) Isnt extremely hyper at all! And he LOVES to accompany you into town! He sneaks into the horse pasture all the time, and follows you EVERY where when you ride  But, we do have acreage for him to run on, and he isnt cooped up in the house all day... I think it depends on the individual dog. You know how everyone says all Arabs/TB's are hot? Well, they arent all hot, some may be, but some, not at all. It depends on the doggy!


----------



## CLaPorte432

Beagles are a very stubborn breed and will follow their nose before listening to you. They have major selective hearing. You bring a beagle out riding with you and 99% of them will go off and do their own thing. The rest of your ride will consist of being stressed trying to find your naughty dog. I vote a big no on beagles.

We used to have one for bunny hunting, shed be gone all day. Pain in the butt!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Clayton Taffy

I have a Chesapeake Bay retriever; I don't think he could run to the mailbox and back. He does do a major service; He was a blood donor today. My husband had a dog at the clinic that needed a blood transfusion and it seems "Norton" volunteered. He is very sleepy right now. "Norton" and "Merlot" take turns being blood donors.


----------



## kait18

if you don't want something extremely active you could do a lab.

they can keep up on the trail my old lab would go all day with us and be relaxed and fine in an apartment living environment.

edit: plus not as much shedding as the collies


----------



## OuttatheBlue

I have an Aussie that I LOVE for trail riding. She can literally go all day, get an hour of sleep and go out again. There have been many days we have gone 20 miles in a day (from various horses, running, etc. all combined) and she was still ready to go! BUT she does have an amazing amount of energy at home too, and I have to keep her enrolled in agility and obedience to keep her mind occupied, so she doesn't pick up bad habits like herding.

There's a border collie and a lab at the barn who are great with horses and on the trail. But I really think it depends on the dog and training. I've met labs (I work at a dog kennel) who I wouldn't put anywhere near a horse who have more uncontrolled energy than my aussie ever has, and I've met lazy herding dogs who would rather stay at home than go out on the trail.


----------



## smrobs

With what limited experience I have with heelers, they are significantly lower energy than your standard border collie, but I have just never met a heeler that I liked.

Have you considered a greyhound? I've heard that many of them are content to be couch potatoes when you aren't working with them.


----------



## CLaPorte432

Smrobs...greyhounds are good dogs. The only bad thing though is that they have a high prey drive. The "rabbit" they chase on the track, kinda stays with them after they are rehomed. Unless you purchase them from a breeder that hasnt ever touched the track.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs

Aah, that's cool...if you teach a good call-back LOL.


----------



## Ink

I have a Boston Terrier mix who has two speeds: crazy hyper and sleeping. I'm not sure about taking her out on trails with me though. I worry about her size and lack of experience around horses. Plus I don't have access to any trails at present so it's kind of a moot point I guess. 

But I would still say some sort of terrier might be good like a jack russel. Anything that's small but sturdy. They're still energetic but they're little enough that they won't tear up your house while they're running around acting like idiots :lol:


----------



## COWCHICK77

All I have ever owned was Border Collie crosses that were bred to work cows, so a dog of that nature needs a lot of exercise or they become destructive like smrobs and CLaPorte mentioned.

I have had a Heeler/Coyote cross and same -very work oriented. And I trained a few Queensland Heelers for a friend. They can be very hard headed, definitely not the trainability the Border Collie has. 

My dad raised and worked bird hunting dogs when I was a kid, I really like a Brittany. They can hang out and be family dogs but have the build and stamina for trail riding. They usually don't have the desire to herd your horses like a cowdog will since you don't have cattle to work them on.


----------



## Gallop On

OuttatheBlue said:


> I have an Aussie that I LOVE for trail riding. She can literally go all day, get an hour of sleep and go out again. There have been many days we have gone 20 miles in a day (from various horses, running, etc. all combined) and she was still ready to go! BUT she does have an amazing amount of energy at home too, and I have to keep her enrolled in agility and obedience to keep her mind occupied, so she doesn't pick up bad habits like herding.


Ugh, yes, if you get a Aussie, be prepared for it to find a neighbors cows, or horses, and herd them -_- We have one Aussie (the rest are now to old) Who goes over to a neighbors, and all naturallly (its truly amazing to watch) herds ALL the cows in the pasture to one big group... But the neighbors dont enjoy it... -_-


----------



## smrobs

LOL, Gallop, that's awesome. One of the reasons that we have to keep all our BCs either tied up or penned up is that they will go gather the neighbor's cows, run them through the fence, and herd them into our yard. :?


----------



## Gallop On

smrobs said:


> LOL, Gallop, that's awesome. One of the reasons that we have to keep all our BCs either tied up or penned up is that they will go gather the neighbor's cows, run them through the fence, and herd them into our yard. :?


Haha, some dogs :rofl: Yup, she goes out their, and silently, within about 5 minutes has every single last cow in one large group! *Through* the fence? :shock:


----------



## .Delete.

I do agree it all depends on the dog. Im between a heeler, collie, a lab, and potentially another aussie. Just all that hair x_x


----------



## wild_spot

I have a kelpie who is great on the trails. They are a herding breed like collies but have a short sense coat that hardly ever needs grooming. She is a super easy care dog, except for her energy lol. She is just like Smrobs said - can go all day and never get tired. But she comes on rides with me and sits beside the horse to wait to cross the road, doesn't bother other dogs we pass, crosses bridges first which really helps unsure horses... Love her. I think you can get kelpies in the US now too.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## COWCHICK77

wild_spot said:


> I have a kelpie who is great on the trails. They are a herding breed like collies but have a short sense coat that hardly ever needs grooming. She is a super easy care dog, except for her energy lol. She is just like Smrobs said - can go all day and never get tired. But she comes on rides with me and sits beside the horse to wait to cross the road, doesn't bother other dogs we pass, crosses bridges first which really helps unsure horses... Love her. I think you can get kelpies in the US now too.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



I love Kelpies! that is what my BC is crossed with for the most part. 

Yes they are a high energy dog, but smart and trainable.


----------



## .Delete.

Wouldnt a kelpie be super expensive? Considering they are not that common in the states?


----------



## COWCHICK77

.Delete. said:


> Wouldnt a kelpie be super expensive? Considering they are not that common in the states?


I have found that they are just like any other dog as far as price. But are more than likely going to find a cross of some sort.


----------



## wild_spot

This place breeds Kelpies in Ohio:

Sabol Hall Farm Kelpies, Tamara Sabol, 6618 Lisbon Rd, Lisbon 44432, 330-424-3448


----------



## kevinshorses

.Delete. said:


> Wouldnt a kelpie be super expensive? Considering they are not that common in the states?


There are a lot of kelpies in the U.S. They aren't as common as border collies but they are not rare by any means. The best thing about them is that they haven't become popular pets so you are more likely to find kelpies that work as opposed to backyard pets. The next dog I buy will probably be a kelpie.


----------



## Delfina

PaintCowgirl said:


> mastiffs are NOT good trail dogs. i offer mine to go, they get about ten feet into it, realize that we are going further and lay down wait for me to return. haha.



Hah! Mine doesn't even make it 10 feet. He's an "arena" type dog.... find a nice sunny spot by the arena gate and snore away while Mommy rides. :lol:

There is something to be said for giant lazy dogs though, absolute worst dog for a trail ride but he has never chased my chickens, is terrified of the pigs, ignores the goats, wanders around happily with the cows (he couldn't herd a cow if his life depended on it) and is utterly giant and scary looking so strangers do not enter my property when he's outside.

Propane company hired a new driver.... I found him throwing 80 bazillion treats at my dog. Here giant scary, dog, you stay up there on that porch and I'll keep flinging treats while the propane tank fills. :lol: Doggy is not so happy, delivery guy is now aware that he is beyond harmless and he only gets ONE treat per delivery now!


----------



## .Delete.

The more i do research about them the more i like Kelpies. Iv found a few already for 100-200$ tho they are not quality show dogs. I could settle for a lesser puppy. 

Thank you WS i will be calling her later today to see how much their puppies cost. Price is a big determining fact or me.


----------



## Bearkiller

As a hunting dog owner, I'd stay away from greyhounds, coonhounds, beagles and cur type dogs. Contrary to what has been stated, it doesn't usually matter whether or not "they have been to the track" or trained to hunt. It's genetic. The chances of getting a dog that wanders off and starts hunting is high, even if you get it as a puppy. I have owned all of those types of dogs at one point and still have hounds and curs. They like to hunt. I can't count how many I've acquired from people who got them as pets and got tired of them killing all the neighbors cats or just plain taking off and hunting.


----------



## Corporal

Breed isn't that important. Temperment and size are very important. Lastly, they NEED to be fit.
My 2 dogs are on the short and light side of suitability for trail tagging along. They are 60 and 70 lbs, respectively. They have been raised around the horses and play with them--they love to spur the horses to run and they run _with_ them.








Also, my 4 1/2 yo Husky/GS x Border Collie mix ("Rose')
















runs several miles a day with her 4 yo BFF (Lab/GS x Pitbull mix), ("Pygma")
















who would be a coach potato in somebody else's home.


----------



## arrowsaway

for trail riding, I'd steer clear of any hounds. They think with their noses, and if something smells good enough, good luck getting them to follow you again. 
That being said, I have a half beagle half blue heeler, and most of the time his heeler "velcro", as I call it, works well. Heelers are extremely hardy, have lots of stamina, and most importantly, stick like glue to their humans. They make great trail companions.
I have a lab/border collie mix who is very obedient and always willing to go on any adventure.
Maybe look for a mix of these breeds? You don't necessarily have to go for a particular look or a particular pedigree - test the animal's personality. Find out if they're the type to follow, or strike out on their own. Test their reactions to horses.

Good luck in your puppy search!


----------



## Hickory67

Our boarding farm has a German Shephard who's pretty good with the horses. I have a Doberman but did not introduce him early enough to get him socialized to horses - now he barks incessantly and spools them, then " woofs" all the way home, so I'm not taking him around anymore.


----------



## MisssMarie

I used to have a Kelpie mix - great dog. VERY smart!! I had taught him to kill a spider on command! Which is handy when you're TERRIFIED of spiders! And they have a lot of energy - he would pull me uphill on the bike when I weighed about 280?! He weighed 45lbs. How or why he pulled me uphill? IDK! I usually got off but I tried riding up slow and away we went!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## .Delete.

Im still stuck on Ridgebacks, that would be so ideal for me.


----------



## FlyGap

Delete I was looking into them a while back. Awesome dogs. Pricey but my future dog for sure. Have you seen those guys travel? African Lion hunting dogs! Thats what I want by my side!

My very best trail dogs were a border collie/heeler mix and my now coydog Lola. Not that I would recommend one unless you have trained several dogs. I have also bred and trained Aussies for years and personally they are my favorite. Trick is buying one from a well known breeder/trainer and going for the old time stock dog type. I spent $800 for my Chev and he's worth twice that. Not the slim boned agility type being bred now, he's built like a tank and weighs in slim at 110 lbs. He has herd in him but he was crossed with a line that makes excellent family dogs. No energy unless I ask, velcro dog, and I spend everyday with him 24/7. Most herding dogs should never go to people who can't be with them on a constant basis. We sold our puppies for $500 or more each. I would never pay less than that for one because a good breeder can sell good dogs for that and much more.

What about a German Shepherds? No herd or hunt, easily trained, athletic?


----------



## .Delete.

I ended up buckling down an getting a ridgeback!! Itll be a boy, he will be born in the next couple days. I'v narrowed names down to Cinch or Hoss. I will be able to pick him out in April, and bring him home in May!


----------



## FlyGap

Can't wait to see pictures, ahhh baby!!!! Can you PM me a link to their site? I'd love to check out the parents!


----------



## smrobs

Congrats!! Pix are a definite must when you get him home .


----------



## .Delete.

I will most certainly post pictures soon as i first get to pick him out in April!


----------



## .Delete.

Here is the daddy








Here is the mamma


----------



## Walkamile

By the looks of the parents, your puppy will be very handsome!


----------



## .Delete.

I love the deep color with the red nose too, she sent me pictures of her last litter. So cute!


----------



## COWCHICK77

Can't wait to see the pics of your pup!

Getting a new dog is _almost_ as fun as getting a new horse!


----------



## .Delete.

When i get a horse i never keep it very long. But this i plan on keeping till it dies, so to me this is more fun then getting a new horse!


----------



## gypsygirl

ridgebacks are awesome dogs ! i really want one too lol

cant wait to see your puppy pics =]


----------



## xXSerendipityXx

A very naturally calm dog. But you would also have to train it to be good around horses.


----------



## .Delete.

Puppies were born 2 weeks ago!


----------



## CLaPorte432

Man they are cute!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs

Awww, such squishy little faces LOL.


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana

Sooo adorable! I think you made a very good choice, I'm actually looking into buying a lab right now! I don't do a lot of trail riding, but I do live on a lake and want a companion dog mostly so I figured a lab would be best for me! Can't wait to see more pictures of your cute puppy .


----------



## Missy May

Aw, lucky you! Congrats!!!!! I want a puppy. Glad for you!!!

Our current dog was a rescue. He is an akita lab mix - we got him at 5 weeks. I just couldn't "not save him". He grew to 125 lbs. We love him. But, I always had purebred kelpies before - and the next dog will be just that. Its as if they are in a class all thier own. Judging from this thread, that is exactly how everyone feels about their favorite dog breed.


----------



## westerncowgurl

what breed did u get?


----------



## .Delete.

I got a rhodesian ridgeback! Here is a picture of the one im getting


----------



## westerncowgurl

awww hes so cute! i love his face


----------



## smrobs

That is too much cuteness to be contained by a mere picture, my computer screen just 'sploded.

LOL.


----------



## Lexiie

My two year old lab. Sirius.
He's a rescue so he's very attached to me is the best way to put it. He used to be scared but he's fine now.
just need exposure.

go for the bigger dogs that are family dogs.


----------



## .Delete.

smrobs said:


> That is too much cuteness to be contained by a mere picture, my computer screen just 'sploded.
> 
> LOL.


Isn't he just the cutest thing? May 8th cannot come fast enough!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lis

Awwwwww how sweet, reminds me of when my boy was a pup. He's a Ridgeback/Staffie so slightly smaller than a Ridgeback but bulkier and he is simply the best dog we've ever had. He was brill with my loan pony and horse when I had them and is so laid back. He gets battered by our pup who is a Pug x Chinese Crested. Ridgebacks are so beautiful.


----------



## .Delete.

Latest picture!!










One more week till he is home! The white on his face is wormer


----------

